# The Murder Mystery



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This murder mystery that has taken over my life is one week away...

We had dress rehearsal today and I have to say, people really came through tonight. We're doing it as a parody/spoof... my character is an actress who's tv show was cancelled in 1980's, then developed a drinking problem....

Even though our Murder Mystery is geared completely as a school event, this could be a fun theme for a Halloween party.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

a drinking problem-- you drink , you fall down --no problem


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL, thats funny pyro!

You have the 80s look going Mrs. W. ... look at that hair, so I wonder what in the glass...grapejuice perhaps, LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, is it 7 in the evening or 7 in the morning???

by the looks of your hair, I'd say morning! lol

Lookin' good Ms. W.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks good Kellie. I hope you guys have a great night.


----------



## Natascha (Aug 28, 2007)

We did a Murder Mystery this year for our Halloween Party, it was GREAT!!!

My crew did a wonderful job!! Fun Fun Fun

I was also able to use a prop I have wanted to use for years but it never fit in before, a Breakaway Bottle. At the end when Aunt Edna was confessing Honey Hughes (wife of victim) came up behind her and when she hit Aunt Edna (Character about 80ish with a walker) Edna did an Awesome fall to the ground (Actual person aged 46, just got her Brown Belt in Karate) people thought she was really hurt. She was in character so good that it would take her 20 minutes to walk from the fire up to the house with her walker.

I hope yours went as well as mine!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

play fx ..she's playing the part all the way >of course it's vino..she's a drunk actress wondering ..where did I go wrong

Looks good Mrs.W
hope you had a great time


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

The evening was a huge success! Thanks Natache. Everybody really got into it; I can't believe how many of the guests/parents were interacting and improving along with us!

It was obviously a parody/spoof... I had a few times people thought I was not acting: I took an opening door in the head & wobbled, tripped over rugs, etc... There has been so much positive feedback yesterday and today, so we did our job! As chairperson, it's a huge relief that it went as we hoped!

Jeff, that would be 7:00 PM, LOL

play, Lilly is right - it really IS wine! (No surprise there, eh, pyro?)

Pattie, thanks for listening me stress in the weeks preceding the event!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That sounds soo fun. Hey you could have one at the MNT when all the peeps come from NJ kellie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY! Another budding actor.


----------

